# Will a 2br SA week trade better than a 1br?



## g4fishing (Jan 18, 2007)

Wondering if a 2br red week in SA will pull better trades than a 1br. red week 
since BS?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 18, 2007)

*Assuming "Like For Like" Is The Trade Standard, We Went For 2BR.*




g4fishing said:


> Wondering if a 2br red week in SA will pull better trades than a 1br. red week
> since BS?


We've only been into timeshares since mid-2002 & didn't get round to buying a just-for-trades SA timeshare till some months later -- never would have thought of it on our own & are 100% indebted to TUG for planting the idea in our minds.  We are completely oblivious to Black Sunday -- not even sure what that is, something to do with USA adjustments in SA timeshare trade power, if I had to guess. 

Our 3 week-for-week exchanges & 1 PFD based on SA trade bait have been great -- so much so that we can fairly say our SA timeshare week has paid for itself by now & anything more we get for it will be gravy.  With so little cost involved in acquiring it, we sprang for a standard-grade 2BR unit on the assumption that would be better apt to snag 2BR exchange units under the like-for-like exchange standard.  So far, it got us 2BRs at Vistana Orlando (2003) & TaraNova ImperiaLakes (2005) plus a 3BR at HGVC Sea World (later in 2005).  

Other people may well have done better -- snagged exchanges into nicer USA timeshares using 1BR SA timehares as trade bait, I don't know.  If so, good for them.  However that may be, we're still satisfied with our exotic, faraway SA timeshare. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Mimi (Jan 18, 2007)

When we owned in SA, we purchased both 1br and 2br Mount Amanzi units, mainly so we could do ongoing searches for other 2br units.  In all the years we had them (4 units), we never found any difference b/t the 1brs and 2brs except the higher MF's.  Online, both units traded identically the same. If there were 2br or 3br units available, we could exchange them for our 1br deposits. We also believe we got our money's worth.  With the negative rate in dollar vs rand, increased MF's, and poor RCI service, we dumped 'em all and grabbed deals on eBay for Las Vegas timeshares, instead.


----------



## grest (Jan 19, 2007)

We still use our SA timeshares regularly, and happily for the most part. All are 1br except for one, which we use for 2br ongoing searches.  Sometimes we can get 2br units for the1br, sometimes not.
Connie


----------



## Dottie (Jan 19, 2007)

I own a SA studio, 1br and 2br.  The exchanges seem to be based on trade power of resort, not size of unit.  I bought the 2 br for ongoing searches, but have always found better exchanges online.  The only advantage I see for a 2 br SA is more points when you exchange for points and who knows how long that feature will last or how high the fees will go.  Meanwhile, you need to pay a higher levy.  I would not buy a 2 br again.  Dottie


----------



## HuskyJim (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a 1BR and 2BR at Dik, and they always have traded *exactly* the same.  Only diff is the MF.

If you're not looking for points, go with the smallest unit.

Jim


----------



## g4fishing (Jan 19, 2007)

*thanks*

The answer is pretty clear!  Thanks for your help.


----------

